# 2012 Squeaker Photos



## LA Lofts (Aug 28, 2012)

Thismorning at 12pm EST at Queensland Australia, LA Lofts allowed some of their 1 month old squeakers out to explore around the loft. Please enjoy the following images with Captions. 





*This is probably my favorite as it looks almost like a love heart. *

1.











*Some of the squeakers looking outside of the coop.*

2.


----------



## LA Lofts (Aug 28, 2012)

*Another good shot of these inqusitive squeakers...!*

3.











*Sitting on the coop door, who you looking at!?*

4.











*Cheeky look...?*

5.


----------



## LA Lofts (Aug 28, 2012)

*A new type of pigeon.. the gardener pigeon?*

6.











*We named this one "Maggie"... Guess why *

7.











* Poser....*

8.


----------



## LA Lofts (Aug 28, 2012)

*Lovely colored bird*

9.











*Lovely colored bird.. take two..*

10.











*Looking around....*

11.


----------



## LA Lofts (Aug 28, 2012)

*All huddled up together... so cute!*

12.











*"Wait a minute.. whats going on here!?"*

13.











*"I'm so confused...What am I supposed to do"*

14.


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

great buncth of bird my friend


----------



## LA Lofts (Aug 28, 2012)

*Another favorite..!*

15.












The last image is my favorite, the bird tried to fly out of the coop and landed in a bucket! He couldn't get out either....!!
What was your favorite? Did you find any cute or funny? All feedback, comments, requests and questions are welcome. 
These are only photos of 1 month old squeakers born this year being let out for the first time.


Thanks & Kind regards,
L&A


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

no 13 is my favorite....thanks for sharing....babys are really cute...u must be a very good breeder.


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

no. 12 wat's the unique bird,is it dilute ashred?


----------



## LA Lofts (Aug 28, 2012)

*Responce*



Dunn said:


> great *buncth of bird my friend


@Dunn Thank you for your feedback! It's appreciated.



shakilfc009 said:


> no 13 is my favorite....thanks for sharing....babys are really cute...u must be a very good breeder.


@shakilfc009 Thank you, it's very appreciated. We are quite pleased as these babies are extremely healthy & responsive.



shibu trippler said:


> no. 12 wat's the unique bird,is it dilute ashred?


@shibu trippler Are you talking about the bird on the left or right?


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

on the right.tat unique color bird....all are blue but 1 is of different color...is it dilute ash red??


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i like them all but like the spread black & red the most


----------



## LA Lofts (Aug 28, 2012)

*Responces 2.0*



shibu trippler said:


> on the right.tat unique color bird....all are blue but 1 is of different color...is it dilute ash red??


@shibu tripper When it was first getting its feathers I assumed that also.. But now that it's older a lot of people have different opinions. It has been called Opal, Cream and Barless Mealy, however I am yet to decide what to call it!




horseart4u said:


> i like them all but like the spread black & red the most


@horseart4u Do you mean image 6 or 7? Both are great birds, but we love our Maggie!  

Thanks for your feedback, 
Kind Regards,

L&A


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

6 , 7 & 9 we like best


----------



## LA Lofts (Aug 28, 2012)

*Response 3*



horseart4u said:


> 6 , 7 & 9 we like best


@horseart4u Indeed  Hope the pictures were good enough quality. It was a little hard to get good shots as, being babies & their first time outside the coop, they were a little sketchy! 

Be sure to keep an eye out shortly... We'll be posting images of our mature racers, stock birds, & Some of our top prize winners!


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

the pictures are very nice...whoever captured it must be very good at it....becoz i know what it takes to take a nice shot on pigeon...especially flying breeds....for me the best thing about this hobby is...taking some awesome pictures and capture some incredible moments to share with u guys....will be waiting for ur update


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

some awesome pictures!!
I like the "gardener pigeon"


----------



## LA Lofts (Aug 28, 2012)

shakilfc009 said:


> the pictures are very nice...whoever captured it must be very good at it....becoz i know what it takes to take a nice shot on pigeon...especially flying breeds....for me the best thing about this hobby is...taking some awesome pictures and capture some incredible moments to share with u guys....will be waiting for ur update


@shakilfc009 Thanks! I took the photos myself (Luke). I've done a few photography courses & a traineeship in multimedia. I took quite a few and just picked the few myself and Ashley liked and thought the community would like. I'll be sure to take some fantastic shots for you guys soon! 



Pijlover said:


> some awesome pictures!!
> I like the "gardener pigeon"


@Pijlover Thank you! Be sure to keep an eye out for more!


All the best, 
L&A


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

LA Lofts said:


> @Pijlover Thank you! Be sure to keep an eye out for more!
> 
> L&A


I will sure keep an eye


----------

